# Resizing pictures



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I need the name of the free software that is used to resize pictures. I had it on my old computer at work and now have a new computer and don't remember the name of the program. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Infanview


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

That's it! Thanks.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Isn't it irfanview?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> Isn't it irfanview?


Yes


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Your right, my eyes saw Infanview but upon closer inspection, my eyes were wrong. Sorry.


----------

